# Forums been invaded



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol is it just me or has the forum been invaded by lots of little men and smiley faces ?


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok seems to be fixed now, when I logged in all I could see was an army of men and smiley faces, it made it difficult to even post. Was thinking my iPad was play tricks on me.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Is it magic mushroom season already?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its natural for a little car like the TT to have lots of little smiley men around it


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> Its natural for a little car like the TT to have lots of little smiley men around it


What you get up to in car parks in your TT is your business Pat  :? :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Its natural for a little car like the TT to have lots of little smiley men around it
> ...


LMAO you're on the ball this morning Beep!


----------

